# Did I do something wrong or are ESP Custom Shop prices just disgusting?



## Mattayus (Jul 15, 2009)

I really miss some of the old ESP 7 string designs (M307, MH 307 etc) so I figured I'd put a quote in for a custom.

I thought to myself "well, at the very worst it'll probably be a bit more than a Blackmachine, but I doubt it".

I didn't go for anything particularly extravagant - It was pretty much the MH 1000 but as a 7 string, a reversed headstock, and seymour duncans instead of EMGs.

Price?

*$7750* (currently around £4700) 

I just laughed and clicked the page off. Is this standard for ESP? Or did I do something wrong like accidentally order the strings to be wound on Mars or something?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 15, 2009)

that'll come down to two things I think:

A) the economic depression 

and

B) the 7th string, as it requires more wood, bigger pickups etc.

when I get my ESP endorsement (not long now hopefully) I shall be putting in my order for a custom 7


----------



## MTech (Jul 15, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> Price?
> 
> *$7750* (currently around £4700)



The automated quote is MSRP, that guitar would cost around $5400 in a store.
So you could pretty much get 2 Rico Jr's for the price of 1 of those...and you'd get it a lot sooner too.


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 15, 2009)

I think it's just an automated price based off of ESPs prices, because I mess around on the Custom Order form when I'm bored and it comes out to be over 6 grand. If you want an actual quote I think you have to go to your local ESP dealer with the order form filled out and they'll give you a quote that may or may not be lower than the one given on the order form.


----------



## Gamba (Jul 15, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> Price?
> 
> *$7750* (currently around £4700)


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 15, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> when I get my ESP endorsement (not long now hopefully) I shall be putting in my order for a custom 7



Safe blad. What's it gonna be?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 15, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> Safe blad. What's it gonna be?



pretty much a Stef B7


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 15, 2009)

eeewwww!!  Come on dude be imaginative!! Get it in the shape of a fuckin chocolate donkey or something.

You not a trem guy then? I can't stand TOM bridges unless it's on a Les Paul for some reason


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 15, 2009)

a custom ESP is probably cheaper than a Stef B7 actually 

I like OFR and TOM, but on a 7 I'd only take a TOM


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 15, 2009)

Last year when I went to Big Boss Kyoto, I asked for a custom shop ESP quote, and yeah, it did go around the 8 grand AUD mark. That same shop had a Tom Anderson that was being sold the same price. 

Needless to say, I walked away empty handed.


----------



## powergroover (Jul 15, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> a custom ESP is probably cheaper than a Stef B7 actually



how's that possible  ???


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 15, 2009)

I just searched for a B7 and it was £3500... I bet I could get a custom 6 for the same money.


----------



## MTech (Jul 15, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I just searched for a B7 and it was £3500... I bet I could get a custom 6 for the same money.


$3500 Euro is about $5k so I'd say you're probably about right depending on your specs.
Which still relates back to my previous post... it makes more sense to just get a custom from a luthier cause you can pretty much get 2 for one and that's w/o an endorsement from guys like Rico Jr etc..


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 15, 2009)

MTech said:


> $3500 Euro is about $5k so I'd say you're probably about right depending on your specs.
> Which still related back to my previous post... it makes more sense to just get a custom from a luthier cause you can pretty much get 2 for one and that's w/o an endorsement from guys like Rico Jr etc..



nah not 3500 Euro, 3500 pounds hence the £.


----------



## MTech (Jul 15, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> nah not 3500 Euro, 3500 pounds hence the £.


 My bad.. I thought the £ was something different didn't realize how many different types of money is over there in same general area... But that's even worse 3500£ is $5746 
You could get THREE Rico 7's *bolt-on* for that


----------



## Harry (Jul 16, 2009)

That price is insane
Exactly the reason why I'd go straight to a more local (and considerably cheaper yet still of amazing quality) luthier.


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah ESP Customs are not cheap in price at all. But you will have to go thru a dealer to get a more accurate pricing. 

My neon green camo Horizon was around $1500 more then the Rico Jr. Charcoal quilt top Jekyll I got not to long ago. That's also comparing a matte camo custom color finish to a stellar 5A quilt top (also more expensive Bare Knuckle pickups)

While they are both really nice the Rico is on a whole other level of tone and sustain. 

The ESP took alittle over a year to be built where as the Rico was about half that time. (mind you the Rico was actually rebuilt too because the 1st version's stain came out too dark and Bernie wasn't happy with it) Now I doubt ESP would have done that. They would have just shipped the 1st version to me. 

But anyways it will come down to personal preference to what you really want. I know I really wanted my custom camo ESP ,but yeah it was alot of $.


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 16, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> I really miss some of the old ESP 7 string designs (M307, MH 307 etc) so I figured I'd put a quote in for a custom.
> 
> I thought to myself "well, at the very worst it'll probably be a bit more than a Blackmachine, but I doubt it".
> 
> ...





then some guys say that luthiers prices are extravagant.....

just saying......


----------



## Varjo (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey, what can you expect with all these nu-metalesque "riffie kiddies". Everyone wants today an ESP because THEYR SO FKING METAL AN SHIT AN I PLAIS SO MUSH BETTUR THA N E UTHR GITRAR EVAR AN IT METUL AS SHEET.

Not to dis ESP or anything, I'm sure they make great guitars (The viper deluxe I owned some time ago was great, actually miss it these days), but if you'd have half the world's metal bands under your brand with an unsurpassed legion of 13-year old kiddies, with their daddies money backing up their guitars... well with that rep and customer army you could also be asking ridiculous prices.

Which puts anyone who actually wants for real a custom ESP and really gets an advantage of it in a pain. I remember checking out four years ago custom shop prices. They ranged from 1 600 euros to 3 600 euros. Some evolution of price.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jul 16, 2009)

And the sad thing is that LTD deluxe models are actually great value guitars.



Mattayus said:


> (...) did I do something wrong like accidentally order the strings to be wound on Mars or something?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 16, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> And the sad thing is that LTD deluxe models are actually great value guitars.





for metal purposes, I would rather play a 1000 series LTD than pretty much any other guitar out there.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jul 16, 2009)

Varjo said:


> Hey, what can you expect with all these nu-metalesque "riffie kiddies". Everyone wants today an ESP because THEYR SO FKING METAL AN SHIT AN I PLAIS SO MUSH BETTUR THA N E UTHR GITRAR EVAR AN IT METUL AS SHEET.
> 
> Not to dis ESP or anything, I'm sure they make great guitars (The viper deluxe I owned some time ago was great, actually miss it these days), but if you'd have half the world's metal bands under your brand with an unsurpassed legion of 13-year old kiddies, with their daddies money backing up their guitars... well with that rep and customer army you could also be asking ridiculous prices.



Agreed. Because for every price that's set, there's someone paying it.


----------



## Varjo (Jul 16, 2009)

^

Yes, this was pretty much my point said in a politically correct, non-provoking manner


----------



## MTech (Jul 16, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> for metal purposes, I would rather play a 1000 series LTD than pretty much any other guitar out there.



Except I HATE the fact they cover them in Abalone 
If I'm playing ESP it's gotta say ESP on it..but I dunno that I'll get another one cause my Rico has me spoiled


----------



## Rick (Jul 16, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> *$7750* (currently around £4700)


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 16, 2009)

MTech said:


> Except I HATE the fact they cover them in Abalone





though I quite like it on the snow white models.


----------



## MTech (Jul 16, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> though I quite like it on the snow white models.



You know it's not too bad on them but it's overkill when they have it up the body and neck and headstock. I'd like to see them do all white with just a black binding...Ibby does it on their one cheap model and it looks great. 
Plus they need more colors then black for MII's and to put out a M7 with the normal reverse headstock not the Japan style M7and release the Horizon CTM7 here in the states.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jul 16, 2009)

MTech said:


> Except I HATE the fact they cover them in Abalone


----------



## synrgy (Jul 16, 2009)

I know I've bitched about this before, but this kind of stuff pisses me right off.

An electric guitar is:

Some wood
Some metal
Some wires
Some inlay material
Some paint/stain, or not
The time it takes to put those things together

I'm sorry. NO MATTER WHAT, there is no possible way ANY guitar (not using extremely exotic materials not listed above) is worth more than a few thousand dollars, between the cost of the materials used and the time the luthier takes to build it.

Granted, this problem FAR exceeds guitar building. EVERYTHING is absurdly overpriced for what it is. I think I've mentioned the $600 roller-skate wheels here before...

So I guess what I'm saying is, fuck anybody who blindly/willingly pays too much for a guitar, 'cause all they're doing is fucking the rest of us who know better and refuse to over-pay. Needless to say, you won't catch me buying any custom ESP guitars.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 16, 2009)

^ man you get so angry about stuff


----------



## synrgy (Jul 16, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> ^ man you get so angry about stuff



Well, I only really vent on the internet, for whatever that's worth.

But seriously. $7K for some wood/metal/paint is fucking ridiculous. I don't see how other people _aren't_ angry about how grossly overpriced general goods and services are. If people generally continue to allow themselves to be ripped off, manufacturers have no reason to stop trying to rip us off.


----------



## yacker (Jul 16, 2009)

HAHA, I totally agree with you guys about overpriced custom shops, but if you think ESP is bad (which they are) there are plenty out there that are far worse. How about $15,000 for a Gibson V knockoff? Go back and reread the the last sentence if you need to. Then click on this link.

[ s t e v e n s F E T I S H m o d e l s ]


----------



## synrgy (Jul 16, 2009)

yacker said:


> How about $15,000 for a Gibson V knockoff? Go back and reread the the last sentence if you need to. Then click on this link.
> 
> [ s t e v e n s F E T I S H m o d e l s ]



Yeah. People like that need to die in a fire. Or drive a small car into a large telephone poll at near terminal velocity.


----------



## ARC7789 (Jul 16, 2009)

that's odd no matter what I do i get $4,500 (american- in case yours isn't that )

still more then twice what id ever pay for a guitar, when it comes to ESP I'll plenty happy with my see-thru black Ltd M-1000FM
covered BEAUTIFULLY in Abalone neck and headstock binding and inlays


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 16, 2009)

My Kamikaze 7 was 4k street price, then the dealer goofed and charged me only 3600. I received the guitar last summer. It was ordered in May, 2007.


----------



## synrgy (Jul 16, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


> My Kamikaze 7 was 4k street price, then the dealer goofed and charged me only 3600. I received the guitar last summer. It was ordered in May, 2007.



That is one rad guitar, man. No doubt. 

$3600 still seems absurd to me, but we all know I'm a few sandwiches short of a picnic anyway.


----------



## yacker (Jul 16, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


> My Kamikaze 7 was 4k street price, then the dealer goofed and charged me only 3600. I received the guitar last summer. It was ordered in May, 2007.



If you don't mind me asking, is there a guitar you _*DON'T*_ have?


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 16, 2009)

Well it's a weird thing placing a value on something. I mean what about a painting? that's paint on canvas, glass and a wood frame. I think to some a guitar can be a work of art and the luthier an artist. The argument could be made for many thing... Cars, etc.

Your paying for someone's time, creativity and a established name/reputation. On top of that, factor in also what is deemed "cool/trendy" at the time.


----------



## LOUDONE (Jul 16, 2009)

synrgy said:


> That is one rad guitar, man. No doubt.
> 
> $3600 still seems absurd to me, but we all know I'm a few sandwiches short of a picnic anyway.



Nice guitar but $3600 for a guitar w/ decals is ridiculous..


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 16, 2009)

Those arent decals, look closer. They also had to tool up for something that doesnt exist in production. A 7 string version of a Lynch signature Kamikaze I. That headstock doesnt exist on another ESP 7 string. The Maple body, at that time, also didnt exist on another ESP 7 string. The Kamikaze shape, didnt exist on another ESP 7 string (Although I have noticed a few Kamikaze 7's built the year after mine was. I had to get permission from the President of ESP for them to even consider building the thing. The bomb inlays and case were also taken from the GL-20 which sells for 7 grand ironically. The only thing Matt gave me a "No" on was the Gl-20 bomb inlay at the 12th fret.

If it makes the original poster feel better, my MSRP quote in 2007 was 6500 on this build.


----------



## MTech (Jul 16, 2009)

LOUDONE said:


> Nice guitar but $3600 for a guitar w/ decals is ridiculous..


That's paint bro.... anything that says ESP is done by hand even standard series, not totally hand worked like you and I know Bernie does, but they aren't just cookie cutter stuff like the LTD's etc. The custom shop is totally hands on and things like the Digicamo for Jaff Hanneman are great examples. 1 Guy painted every single dot on his guitar to spec.



eelblack2 said:


> Those arent decals, look closer. They also had to tool up for something that doesnt exist in production. A 7 string version of a Lynch signature Kamikaze I. That headstock doesnt exist on another ESP 7 string. The Maple body, at that time, also didnt exist on another ESP 7 string. The Kamikaze shape, didnt exist on another ESP 7 string (Although I have noticed a few Kamikaze 7's built the year after mine was. I had to get permission from the President of ESP for them to even consider building the thing. The bomb inlays and case were also taken from the GL-20 which sells for 7 grand ironically. The only thing Matt gave me a "No" on was the Gl-20 bomb inlay at the 12th fret.
> 
> If it makes the original poster feel better, my MSRP quote in 2007 was 6500 on this build.



Matts an nice guy, and that's awesome he let you get that case etc. I bet he was pretty stoked to see that guitar built seeing where he came from and all. 

How does it sound BTW? Any Lynch I played is SOO punchy and clear.


----------



## sevenstringj (Jul 16, 2009)

It's because your custom ESP 7-string is built by these guys


----------



## signalgrey (Jul 16, 2009)

personally if its a big company making you a custom that pretty much looks like another model they make....well they have it all ready to go. so charging 3000 or 7000 for that matter is just kinda rediculous. 

I would gladly pay 7000 for a one-off that if i was involved in the design process, it was a one off, and one person created it from the ground up with only me in mind. Basically if i had total free reign over the creation.

7k for something that looks like a production model is absurd.

IMHO of course


----------



## MTech (Jul 16, 2009)

Actually THIS is the Custom Shop


----------



## signalgrey (Jul 16, 2009)

MTech said:


> Actually THIS is the Custom Shop




all pre-cut pieces that are just shaped for the customer. thats where my issue lies. I dont doubt that their custom guitars are solid and sound beautiful, but im saying that if its coming from pre-cut pieces...then its not full custom. IMHO!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 16, 2009)

magical fairys assemble these guitars so obviously your getting a real deal here


----------



## signalgrey (Jul 16, 2009)

hahaha i stand corrected !


----------



## keeper006 (Jul 16, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


> My Kamikaze 7 was 4k street price, then the dealer goofed and charged me only 3600. I received the guitar last summer. It was ordered in May, 2007.


Hey Lee, at least I can say I have something you do-That Postal Monkey case (But Mine has a Warmoth in it)


----------



## MTech (Jul 16, 2009)

signalgrey said:


> all pre-cut pieces that are just shaped for the customer. thats where my issue lies. I dont doubt that their custom guitars are solid and sound beautiful, but im saying that if its coming from pre-cut pieces...then its not full custom. IMHO!


What's precut, or are you assuming the neck blocks were since this particular video didn't show that they do cut them by hand with a bandsaw.?? The one main part showed a custom body being hand carved and everything... It's not cookie cutter like a lot of the other factories.

For Instance they have LTD's made here, but a lot of larger companies high end models are made just like this...*notice the JEM 54 seconds in... which you spend what? $2k for*


----------



## kirchi (Jul 17, 2009)

well i looked up the web-page mentioned in your you-tube video and it shows that the shown factory is where guitars for this online distributor are made:
http://www.rino88.net

for example the JEM that was mentioned seems to be rather this model:
HasGuitar online UK guitar shop you can buy acoustic guitars electric guitar kids gitar - Red Electric Guitar Rock punk

i doubt that the real ibanez jems are made at this factory...


----------



## MTech (Jul 17, 2009)

Strange first post.....

There's lots of clones overseas, but it's not the one in your link because in the video it even has the AANJ. Plus in the youtube description it even says it's that website who is visiting the factory, it's not saying it's their factory, it clearly states they make many major brands at the factory they were visiting including BC Rich, Ibanez, ESP, and I believe there's some Deans in that video too. Also if you look in their second video it clearly shows the finished products with the same guy and there's a Jem plain as day on the wall along with a few other Ibanez's, BC Rich's and that Soulfly Bass ESP made for awhile.
This however IS for sure the Ibanez Factory, it was posted on SS before here.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGZV6_xpmts


----------



## Johnology (Jul 17, 2009)

This was rushed but it's near enough what i would have if i were to get a custom ESP. Seven string les pauls are rather weird looking, but i love the Eclipse i have right now so would love one in a seven.






Ignore anything on there that looks out of the ordinary or a bit weird, i rushed it just to get the point.


----------



## MTech (Jul 17, 2009)

Johnology said:


> This was rushed but it's near enough what i would have if i were to get a custom ESP. Seven string les pauls are rather weird looking, but i love the Eclipse i have right now so would love one in a seven.
> Ignore anything on there that looks out of the ordinary or a bit weird, i rushed it just to get the point.


That sounds really nice!! It should end up being like $4,200 from the store. 
I was going to say why do you have neck-thru but than a star cut 4 bolt plate selected
Full Thickness and Extra Thin would be great options to select as well. Maybe a Maple Cap just for tonal properties, and definitely locking tuners.


----------



## Johnology (Jul 17, 2009)

The full thinkness would give some ridiculously nice full tones, but one thing i love about my guitar is the slimness of it, the extra thin neck could be a good idea though. I'll have to wait until i'm rich or endorsed before i can really go for one of these bad boys though


----------



## kirchi (Jul 17, 2009)

sorry for the "strange" first post... i don`t mean to offend anybody....

well i don`t know what an AANJ is... maybe you can help me out there...

if we try to look at the facts a little closer, what do we have: we got some website (which wants to sell their guitars by the way), visiting the place where their guitars are manufactured in china, stating in a youtube-video THEY put up, that some other brands guitars are also manufactured there.... and in the second video i just can see a wall full of guitars, in rather bad video-quality... on the white one which COULD be a JEM i can`t even definitely see the tree of life inlays... but maybe i haven`t looked close enough....

again, no offence intended...

joey


----------



## LOUDONE (Jul 17, 2009)

> That's paint bro.... anything that says ESP is done by hand even standard series, not totally hand worked like you and I know Bernie does, but they aren't just cookie cutter stuff like the LTD's etc. The custom shop is totally hands on and things like the Digicamo for Jaff Hanneman are great examples. 1 Guy painted every single dot on his guitar to spec.



Nah man sorry, but they are *decals* under the clear coat.. I used to own the Kami IV Day Glow guitar... Just a bunch of camo decals overlapping each other.. Looks kind of cool but it's not like it's airbrushed...

The Kirk Hammett w/ Spider is also a decal as well as the GL Serpent, Suntiger, Tiger, and worst of all, the Skull and Snakes which actually shows the pixels if you look close enough.. I know because I've owned them all...

Hanneman's digi camo is painted as well as the Brazil Max Cavalera..


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 17, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> for metal purposes, I would rather play a 1000 series LTD than pretty much any other guitar out there.


 
^ +1
I feel the same way.. i love my EC-1000 and M-1000. They've both been great, and they're fuckin metal machines!


----------



## Rick (Jul 17, 2009)

Now everyone knows why I jumped at getting my Agile.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 17, 2009)

Rick said:


> Now everyone knows why I jumped at getting my Agile.


 
^^ And here is Mr.Agile himself 
Rick your Agile is killer, and Agile's custom shop has great pricing.
If i was getting a custom, i'd go for either Agile or Carvin


----------



## Rick (Jul 18, 2009)

s_k_mullins said:


> ^^ And here is Mr.Agile himself
> Rick your Agile is killer, and Agile's custom shop has great pricing.
> If i was getting a custom, i'd go for either Agile or Carvin



Thanks.


----------



## MTech (Jul 18, 2009)

kirchi said:


> well i don`t know what an AANJ is... maybe you can help me out there...


The Ibby All Access Neck Joint.
There's Jems in the other video, and that other one is from Fujigen which most everybody knows is one of their main shops hence the pics from the factory etc. It's not knocking them it's just pointing out that ESP isn't cookie cutter like most the others as somebody else implied.


LOUDONE said:


> Nah man sorry, but they are *decals* under the clear coat.. I used to own the Kami IV Day Glow guitar... Just a bunch of camo decals overlapping each other.. Looks kind of cool but it's not like it's airbrushed...


None of those are customs.... Usually the decals are on the LTD's and the ESP are painted... it makes the newer aged ones look really bad if you get the cheap one.
I know there's pixel look to the picture on certain kami's and that's how you can tell what generation of the model it is supposedly. (big Lynch fan artist of their told me years ago so not sure how true that is) but he did have a point cause the newer ones are more pixelated looking.


----------



## LOUDONE (Jul 18, 2009)

MTech said:


> The Ibby All Access Neck Joint.
> There's Jems in the other video, and that other one is from Fujigen which most everybody knows is one of their main shops hence the pics from the factory etc. It's not knocking them it's just pointing out that ESP isn't cookie cutter like most the others as somebody else implied.
> 
> None of those are customs.... Usually the decals are on the LTD's and the ESP are painted... it makes the newer aged ones look really bad if you get the cheap one.
> I know there's pixel look to the picture on certain kami's and that's how you can tell what generation of the model it is supposedly. (big Lynch fan artist of their told me years ago so not sure how true that is) but he did have a point cause the newer ones are more pixelated looking.




My Skull and Swords had the "Custom Shop" decal on the back of the headstock before it became known as the signature series.. That is the one that looks pix elated.. The KAMI's are overlapping decals under the clear coat.. Kami's look in no way pix elated.. Overlapping decals, yes... I've owned all these guitars.. Yes Chris Compston does a lot of airbrushing on some of their custom pieces.. But for example, if you order a KH-3 custom w/ the spider graphic.. Decal.. Graphic AKA Decal... Pearloid AKA Plastic.. Guitars w/ Decals and plastic inlays should not go over $800.00 IMO...


----------



## MTech (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm talking about the pic of the jap. fighter. the newer ones are more pixelated looking.


----------



## LOUDONE (Jul 18, 2009)

MTech said:


> I'm talking about the pic of the jap. fighter. the newer ones are more pixelated looking.



Oh.. well there you go.. way overpriced..


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 18, 2009)

Out of curiosity does anyone know how the matte camo is done?


----------



## Johnology (Jul 28, 2009)

It's not "done"... it just _is_


----------



## ZippoTragedy (Jul 28, 2009)

I spec'd a Custom Shop 7-string; nothing imaginative, mind you, with the exception of some custom inlay work. Auto-quote @ $6750, actual quaote from Japan: $10k. That's retail....I think. The dealer I'm working through knows me and said he never bothered to pursue it as he thought it was ridiculous pricing.

I have been trying to order a custom 7-string for months without any appreciable movement. I have been trying to order a custom 6-string for even longer and no movement (Charvel Custom shop, Jackson Custom Shop, ESP Custom Shop). I've seen one quote actually generated, and it was so off-base from my original detail spec that I laughed and made them do it over again. That was 5 wereks ago, and still no reply.

The fact remains that getting any kind of Custom Shop ESP is a royal PITA, and so outrageously expensive as to be moot. I could fly there and buy one, have better access to products and still have money left over.


----------



## walleye (Jul 28, 2009)

mmm
you jsut have to think of it from their business point of view
in a guitar workshop theyd have a team of skilled production line boys just slugging along with their standard models that theyve made 1000 times before, and they can get through it quickly and without being told specific instructions.
but with a custom order they have to stop everything, read instructions carefully, etc. (i.e. do everything slowly)
that would explain why they charge so much. 
not that ive ever been to a workshop, thats just the scene that plays out in my mind for all these big-name brands with custom options.


----------



## signalgrey (Jul 28, 2009)

they are still using pre-fab materials on computer run machines. i still maintain that these arent full customs until they start doing some crazy sculpting and really one off stuff. other than that its just a customized production model.

im not shitting on these guys btw. i like ESP. Dir En Grey has a really sweet carved top Viper.


----------



## AeonSolus (Jul 28, 2009)

I must say that that when i read the price on the first page, i said the glorious words out loud:

*WHAT THE FUCK?* 
 
But seriously, I'd rather order a blackmachine.


----------



## TaronKeim (Jul 28, 2009)

yacker said:


> HAHA, I totally agree with you guys about overpriced custom shops, but if you think ESP is bad (which they are) there are plenty out there that are far worse. How about $15,000 for a Gibson V knockoff? Go back and reread the the last sentence if you need to. Then click on this link.
> 
> [ s t e v e n s F E T I S H m o d e l s ]



I'm not sure how much you know about Michael Stevens - but trust me - they're worth it. He was the Fender Custom Shop before their was actually a Fender Custom Shop, he started that whole movement. Let alone having his guitars into the hands of SRV, Danny Gatton, Eric Johnson...etc

Take a look at his bio and who he has built guitars for. His wood stash alone is a big part of the equation.

_TJK*


----------



## MTech (Aug 5, 2009)

ZippoTragedy said:


> I have been trying to order a custom 7-string for months without any appreciable movement. I have been trying to order a custom 6-string for even longer and no movement (Charvel Custom shop, Jackson Custom Shop, ESP Custom Shop). I've seen one quote actually generated, and it was so off-base from my original detail spec that I laughed and made them do it over again. That was 5 wereks ago, and still no reply.
> 
> The fact remains that getting any kind of Custom Shop ESP is a royal PITA, and so outrageously expensive as to be moot. I could fly there and buy one, have better access to products and still have money left over.



Sounds like you're just going through a poor dealer..



signalgrey said:


> they are still using pre-fab materials on computer run machines. i still maintain that these arent full customs until they start doing some crazy sculpting and really one off stuff. other than that its just a customized production model.
> 
> im not shitting on these guys btw. i like ESP. Dir En Grey has a really sweet carved top Viper.


The ESP stuff is hand run tools not cookie cutter machines...and they even had pics up of the handmade process making some of the Dir En Grey guitars right on their main site.


----------



## Asgard222 (Aug 5, 2009)

I`m in Japan (where ESP`s custom shop is based) and visited one of the ESP Custom Shops in Shibuya, Tokyo.

I talked with a very nice employee there and while we were talking about guitars he mentioned his custom shop ESP. I asked how much it was and he said $8,000.

Although ESP can do flashy LED inlays, graphic designs and get pickups like Bareknuckles or Ken Armstrong, I think they seriously need to lower their prices down. 

For example, let`s look at ESP`s custom shop Jon Donais signature model. (Sorry, I know I`m talking about a six string guitar here). 






I seriously have to pay $4,500 for THAT!???? $4,500 for a guitar that only has one volume knob and a Gotoh fixed bridge? Nooooo way. 

Oh btw, hi! I`m a new member and long time reader.


----------



## nikt (Aug 5, 2009)

you can always buy his old Washburn Custom Shop model on ebay for 1/3 of that price 

Welcome on the board


----------



## Asgard222 (Aug 5, 2009)

nikt said:


> you can always buy his old Washburn Custom Shop model on ebay for 1/3 of that price
> 
> Welcome on the board


 
Thanks! Yeah I actually kinda liked his Washburn better.


----------



## maxident213 (Aug 23, 2009)

Do independent luthiers have issues with building guitars with major manufacturers' body shapes? I'd love a custom 7 in the F shape with a few bells & whistles, but my ESP Custom Shop quote was $7450. I have to believe it can be brought into existence by someone for less than that.

If I were to bring an F-series to a luthier and say, "build me this guitar, but with these options," are they usually cool with it? Maybe a noob question but I am just wondering if there are legal issues involved or anything. Thanks.


----------



## Asgard222 (Aug 23, 2009)

maxident213 said:


> Do independent luthiers have issues with building guitars with major manufacturers' body shapes? I'd love a custom 7 in the F shape with a few bells & whistles, but my ESP Custom Shop quote was $7450. I have to believe it can be brought into existence by someone for less than that.
> 
> If I were to bring an F-series to a luthier and say, "build me this guitar, but with these options," are they usually cool with it? Maybe a noob question but I am just wondering if there are legal issues involved or anything. Thanks.


 
The F-series body is a pretty hard shape to copy because of it's radical look and contours. Some luthiers might do it for you but many will not.

Check out Ran Guitars. They make amazing F-series copies for less than $7450 (but it's still kinda expensive). They have a 7-string one in their gallery (It's actually the Japanese version of the F-series called the Forest GT but I'm sure they can make one for you.)

Roter is another good option too. They have amazing prices and can just do any body shape you want.


----------



## maxident213 (Aug 23, 2009)

Asgard222 said:


> The F-series body is a pretty hard shape to copy because of it's radical look and contours. Some luthiers might do it for you but many will not.
> 
> Check out Ran Guitars. They make amazing F-series copies for less than $7450 (but it's still kinda expensive). They have a 7-string one in their gallery (It's actually the Japanese version of the F-series called the Forest GT but I'm sure they can make one for you.)
> 
> Roter is another good option too. They have amazing prices and can just do any body shape you want.



Hey, thanks for the tips man, that Forest on the Ran site is sweeeet. I may have to check into these guys a little more. Appreciate your help.


----------



## Asgard222 (Aug 24, 2009)

maxident213 said:


> Hey, thanks for the tips man, that Forest on the Ran site is sweeeet. I may have to check into these guys a little more. Appreciate your help.



No problem. If you ever do get a Forest 7 string show us immediately!


----------



## maxident213 (Aug 24, 2009)

Asgard222 said:


> No problem. If you ever do get a Forest 7 string show us immediately!



I put in for a quote on the guitar I want, he said 2240 Euros. About $3400 CAD or approx. $3000 USD. I am so saving up for this thing. 

It will be mine.... oh yes... it _will_ be mine.


----------



## Johnology (Aug 24, 2009)

MTech said:


> That sounds really nice!! It should end up being like $4,200 from the store.
> I was going to say why do you have neck-thru but than a star cut 4 bolt plate selected
> Full Thickness and Extra Thin would be great options to select as well. Maybe a Maple Cap just for tonal properties, and definitely locking tuners.



haha holy shit, totally didn't notice that, would be gutted if your Custom 7 arrived grand spanking new from the ESP factory and you realised you had ordered a neck plate on your neck-thru body wouldn't you haha.


----------



## Asgard222 (Aug 25, 2009)

maxident213 said:


> I put in for a quote on the guitar I want, he said 2240 Euros. About $3400 CAD or approx. $3000 USD. I am so saving up for this thing.
> 
> It will be mine.... oh yes... it _will_ be mine.


----------

